# Lathe Recommendations



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey all:

So I am stepping up to the plate and have decided to dive into the deep end of the water and get a newer lathe. I have a 1964 Delta 1640. Belt driven beauty but not very powerful (1/3 horsepower) - my coffee grinder could be better.

It was cheap and in mint condition but then I made the fatal mistake of going to a friends shop and using is new powermatic. Now I got the bug.

I turn mostly spindles and legs for furniture. Have not started turning bowls - yet. But probably will want to for sure.

I am needing at least 24" and it would be great if the lathe could extend but not necessary.

I am looking at a Grizzly Go462 16" x 46" with DRO - currently listed for $999.00. The 2 hp motor on this Grizzly seems adequate - after 1/3 HP everything looks huge! :).

I own Grizzly, Rikon and Jet tools (jointer, bandsaw, planer and shop vac). I like them all but like the Grizzly and Jet tools the most.

I priced the Powermatic - a bit out of my price range.

I am hoping to get a solid lathe with digital speeds, 2 HP, at 24" x extension for $1500 - $2000.

Any recommendations would be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 27, 2020)

I have the Nova 1624, I bought the bed extension "just in case" I ever wanted to turn spindles. I bought the manual speed control; it is a 7 step pully but since upgraded to the digital controlled motor. It has some great features; seen some other folks here use it as well. this is my first jump into a large lathe and bought what I thought was a "reasonable" sized lathe for my skills and efforts and something I would grow into. Don't believe it is 2 hp, would have to look it up online; think it is 1.75. But seems hefty so far. You can also pivot the head and do outboard turning. In my space, I have done that several times; gives me a bit better angle with my tools/body position in my particular garage setup.

Best wishes on this journey. Know there are a lot of recommendations. Someone recently (earlier in 2019) had a thread discussing used lathes but same info as you are looking at. Hope this helps a little.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks Garry - I looked through the forums and saw the most recent thread and thought I might just start a new one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (Jan 27, 2020)

In your price range, you might just be able to buy a Jet 1640evs when on sale. By the way, it is on sale for 10% off right now with free shipping. I think it is about $69.00 above your price range. In any event, it does not meet your criteria of 2hp. It is 1.5 hp. I have this lathe (over 1.5 years now), and think very highly of it. Plus, it has the 5 year Jet Tools warranty. You might want to take a look at it right now because the sale ends today.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 27, 2020)

I would spend another 400 and get the same lathe @woodtickgreg has. If not it's hard to beat griz for their customer service and the fact it's a rebranded big name lathe more the less...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2020)

Laguna 18/36, 2 hp variable speed in 2 ranges. Wood craft puts them on sale regularly for $2,499.
That's about a 14" bowl on it. The headstock can slide down the length of the bed to do larger work, there is a bed extension available for it that can be mounted on any side of the bed and 2 positions on the end of the bed for doing large work. I have been seriously impressed with this lathe. It was my first upgrade from a 3/4 hp Reeves drive p.o.s. delta. I did my homework when I purchased it and thought it to be the best bang for the buck. I added the shelf and weight box to it, more mass is always a good thing.


 
I didnt like the reviews I read on the grizzly, seems to have had a lot of issues. Nova makes a great variable speed direct drive lathe, but it lacked mass imo. Powermatics are pricey but excellent. Jets are just below the laguna in most categories. My dream lathe is a robust american beauty but $$$$$$$

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 27, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Laguna 18/36, 2 hp variable speed in 2 ranges. Wood craft puts them on sale regularly for $2,499.
> That's about a 14" bowl on it. The headstock can slide down the length of the bed to do larger work, there is a bed extension available for it that can be mounted on any side of the bed and 2 positions on the end of the bed for doing large work. I have been seriously impressed with this lathe. It was my first upgrade from a 3/4 hp Reeves drive p.o.s. delta. I did my homework when I purchased it and thought it to be the best bang for the buck. I added the shelf and weight box to it, more mass is always a good thing.
> View attachment 178453
> I didnt like the reviews I read on the grizzly, seems to have had a lot of issues. Nova makes a great variable speed direct drive lathe, but it lacked mass imo. Powermatics are pricey but excellent. Jets are just below the laguna in most categories. My dream lathe is a robust american beauty but $$$$$$$


I have the 1216, I want the 2436. It’s just so much money. $3500 plus tax is wild to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> I have the 1216, I want the 2436. It’s just so much money. $3500 plus tax is wild to me.


Once I get the bed extension I'll be into this lathe about 3k. But I'll be able to turn some very large diameter items, less costly than the 2436.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 27, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Once I get the bed extension I'll be into this lathe about 3k. But I'll be able to turn some very large diameter items, less costly than the 2436.


That’s why I want to see what the new rikon will cost, with the 30” Swing. I want the width, not the length.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm looking too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 27, 2020)

I have the Nova 1624 also and it does what I need (about 12 years now). According to the specs I read for the Grizzly it does not have electronic speed control either (states 10 speeds) but does have DRO (Digital Real Out?) so you know what speed you are turning at.
The specs also state the slowest speed at 600 which is way to fast for most bowls or out of round items being roughed out. The Nova has a low speed of about 200.
You said "I am hoping to get a solid lathe with digital speeds, 2 HP, at 24" x extension for $1500 - $2000". If you really want electronic _speed control_ and a low speed when necessary then in the Grizzly I would step up to their G0632Z at about $1625.


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 27, 2020)

Mike Mills said:


> I have the Nova 1624 also and it does what I need (about 12 years now). According to the specs I read for the Grizzly it does not have electronic speed control either (states 10 speeds) but does have DRO (Digital Real Out?) so you know what speed you are turning at.
> The specs also state the slowest speed at 600 which is way to fast for most bowls or out of round items being roughed out. The Nova has a low speed of about 200.
> You said "I am hoping to get a solid lathe with digital speeds, 2 HP, at 24" x extension for $1500 - $2000". If you really want electronic _speed control_ and a low speed when necessary then in the Grizzly I would step up to their G0632Z at about $1625.


I’d have to look at the modes, maybe the G07066? I’ve seen a lot of positive things on that, and many youtubers use it. I think it has 22” swing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 27, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> I’d have to look at the modes, maybe the G07066? I’ve seen a lot of positive things on that, and many youtubers use it. I think it has 22” swing


I've been eyeing this one for awhile... this year I'm gonna pull the trigger on something and it's this or the laguna

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 27, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> I've been eyeing this one for awhile... this year I'm gonna pull the trigger on something and it's this or the laguna


Same here, and sometimes the youtubers have coupon codes for them. I’ll probably end up with the grizzly. It’s $1000 cheaper than the laguna.


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 28, 2020)

Mark,
If you get to S. Florida, there frequently are lathes for sale on Craigslist. Right now there's a Nova 1624 that looks good for $700 in the Ft. Lauderdale area. Just a thought that might work for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 28, 2020)

Tim Carter said:


> Mark,
> If you get to S. Florida, there frequently are lathes for sale on Craigslist. Right now there's a Nova 1624 that looks good for $700 in the Ft. Lauderdale area. Just a thought that might work for you.



man I wish stuff like this popped up by me. It’s all crappy craftsman lathes and well, just garbage. And only like 2 things pop up when you type in lathe. Are you searching in tools? Or all for sale? And do you search just around you or you pick a good majority of the state?


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 28, 2020)

I usually search using "lathe" from the main menu. 
We have a lot of transplants down here in S. Fla. that brought stuff down and never used so it goes on Craigslist and they get rid of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 28, 2020)

Ah gotcha. I can’t find anything on there! Nothing good at least :(


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 29, 2020)

It seems every once in a while our club has an announcement of a former member passing or being unable to turn anymore. They're selling off their tools. I don't find much good tools on craigs list either. For me the good stuff is through our club. Being in the east you should be able to find something if you can wait. I have to agree on lathe speed. I find I never have to go faster, slower is the elusive thing. Sanding, texturing, and coloring all are best for me with the lathe moving slowly. Good luck, enjoy shopping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 29, 2020)

This happened to shop up from AAW today. Speaking of lathe speed.

https://community.woodturner.org/Hi...cc2-05ef-46c0-9775-0690e803abb2&forceDialog=0

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 29, 2020)

Right on David. The club is a good place for tools. Too often they come at a terrible price. Bill

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

